# Impossible d'accéder au Trousseau via l'application iCloud et son extension Edge



## nemrod (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai W$ 10 sur mon MBP 15 late 2018, j'ai téléchargé l'application iCloud pour bénéficier de l'accès à mes mots de passe mais cela ne fonctionne pas.

Je coche la case & je valide celle-ci se décoche. J'ai essayé via Edge, l'extension reconnait les sites, me demande de me connecter via l'application iCloud, bref je tourne en rond.

Je suis à jour sur W$ 10, de même pour les drivers Boot Camp, j'ai supprimé l'application iCloud et son extension pour Edge, sans succès.

Une idée ? Merci !


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2022)

nemrod a dit:


> Je coche la case & je valide celle-ci se décoche. J'ai essayé via Edge, l'extension reconnait les sites, me demande de me connecter via l'application iCloud, bref je tourne en rond.


Quelle case et quelle extension ?


nemrod a dit:


> Je suis à jour sur W$ 10, de même pour les drivers Boot Camp, j'ai supprimé l'application iCloud et son extension pour Edge, sans succès.


Tu ne pourras pas en faire la suppression si tu ne te déconnectes pas de ta session iCloud, c'est impossible.


----------



## nemrod (27 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Quelle case et quelle extension ?


Dans l'application iCloud sous W10, tu peux activer les document, les photos, les favoris & enfin les mots de passe. C'est la case relative aux mots de passe qui pose problème. L'extension est celle proposée par Apple pour gérer les mots de passe sous Edge.



Locke a dit:


> Tu ne pourras pas en faire la suppression si tu ne te déconnectes pas de ta session iCloud, c'est impossible.


Je l'ai bien supprimé de W10.


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2022)

nemrod a dit:


> C'est la case relative aux mots de passe qui pose problème. L'extension est celle proposée par Apple pour gérer les mots de passe sous Edge.


Il se passe quoi, elle se décoche à quel moment ? J'ai fait un petit tour d'horizon et il semblerait que cette extension pose un problème... https://microsoftedge.microsoft.com...passe-icloud/mfbcdcnpokpoajjciilocoachedjkima


nemrod a dit:


> Je l'ai bien supprimé de W10.


Oui, mais en ayant au préalable quitté ta session iCloud.


----------



## nemrod (27 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Il se passe quoi, elle se décoche à quel moment ? J'ai fait un petit tour d'horizon et il semblerait que cette extension pose un problème... https://microsoftedge.microsoft.com...passe-icloud/mfbcdcnpokpoajjciilocoachedjkima


Je suis connecté à mon compte depuis l'application iCloud, je coche la case et je valide la modification et la case se décoche.



Locke a dit:


> Oui, mais en ayant au préalable quitté ta session iCloud.


Nope


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2022)

nemrod a dit:


> Je suis connecté à mon compte depuis l'application iCloud, je coche la case et je valide la modification et la case se décoche.


Pour le moment je ne vois pas où est le problème. Il va falloir que d'essaye dans mon PC pour voir.


nemrod a dit:


> Nope


Alors la version pour Windows est nulle, car il y a forcément des reliquats de l'application un peut partout. Bref, avec Windows c'est un joyeux bordel dans les fichiers système !


----------



## nemrod (27 Juillet 2022)

Oui c'est ça, un joyeux bordel, et encore si je pouvais éviter de perdre 50 Go en interne...


----------

